# Were to go in Rome?



## danm2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

Im travelling to Rome next week but going to be there alone for the first 2 days, and ideas on were to go? good restaurants? am staying near the Vatacin.

Any input would be great thanks
Dan


----------

